# Radio Shack Lube Gel, good for O-rings?



## Cosmic Superchunk (Mar 6, 2003)

I guess the title sums it all up. Does the "all-purpose lube gel" sold at Radio Shack work well to lube up O-rings? Is it as good as the silicone stuff recommended by flashlight manufacturers? Will it hurt O-Rings in the long run?


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 6, 2003)

I have been using the lube gell for several years with out any problems. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## rycen (Mar 6, 2003)

I use that as well with no problems as well


----------



## this_is_nascar (Mar 6, 2003)

Been using it for years, without any issues.


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Mar 6, 2003)

Well, I went to my local Radio Shack and they were out of the All Purpuse Lube, so I ended up buying a Radio Shack Needle-Tip Precision Lubricator. Unfortunately, the package doesn't even list what the stuff contains. It only says it contains PTFE (???). Anyway, it comes in a trasparent plastic tube and comes with a handy shirt pocket clip that has SYNCO written on it. The package says it's non-toxic, non-corrosive, nonconductive and perfect for electronic equipment. Any of you guys familiar with this stuff? Is it petroleum based?


----------



## FalconFX (Mar 6, 2003)

Cosmic, I've got that as well... I've been using it for a few months now in some of my lights, and so far, the bezels and tails never needed relubing or cleaning yet. So far, it's just as good as the NyeOil... 

Although for my most costly lights (MaxaBeam, M6, 10X, X990), I don't take cheap lubes for an answer...


----------



## Empath (Mar 6, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Cosmic Superchunk said:*
.....it comes in a trasparent plastic tube and comes with a handy shirt pocket clip that has SYNCO written on it.


[/ QUOTE ]

SYNCO only makes synthetic lubricants and are totally harmless to rubber O rings. They market under their own label as Super Lube®.

Check this page for features.


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Mar 6, 2003)

Empath, thanks alot for the link./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Mar 6, 2003)

FalconFX, is the Radio Shack Precision Lubricator (64-2301A)the same stuff as the All Purpose Lube only in a smaller package?


----------



## Bill.H (Mar 6, 2003)

Cosmic,

PTFE is the acronym for the chemical compund we commonly call Teflon.


----------



## jtivat (Mar 6, 2003)

I have found that after sitting it will get hard and make it hard to twist what ever it is on. After working it a little it frees up but I switched to Nye and love it.


----------



## FalconFX (Mar 6, 2003)

Cosmic, I wouldn't know the answer to that question, since I've never used the RS All Purpose Lube... I've only used the Precision Lubricator from RS...


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Mar 7, 2003)

No problem. Thanks anyway. I went to another Radio Shack in town and picked up the All Purpose stuff as well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## UnknownVT (Mar 7, 2003)

*CMG\'s recommendations*

I once wrote e-mail to CMG to ask about O-rings and lubriaction - this was their very quick response:

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif *Response from CMG Equipment on Lubrication* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

From : "Julie Moncrieff" <@cmgequipment.com> 
To : V T 
Subject : Re: Lubrication Recommendations for CMG Ultras? 
Date : Thu, 16 Jan 2003 11:29:27 -0600 
Vincent,

The visible O-ring is made from Viton, which is a synthetic material. We
use and recommend a silicone grease to lubricate our lights.

Julie
CMG Equipment
www.cmgequipment.com
----- Original Message -----
From: V T
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, January 16, 2003 10:44 AM
Subject: Lubrication Recommendations for CMG Ultras?

> Dear CMG Equipment,
>
> I have recently bought both a CMG Infinity Ultra and Ultra-G ("Government"
> issue) and have been very impressed.
>
> The regular Ultra was a bit stiff to turn on/off - so I had to lubricate
the
> screw threads.
>
> Subsequent to that I was informed by the more knowledgeable members of
> CandlePower Forums that the O-ring should also be lubricated.
>
> I was concerned about petroleum based lubes (like petroleum jelly) rotting
> rubber O-rings, again I was informed that the O-rings probably are not of
> natural rubber, therefore are probably would not be affected by petroleum
> based lubes.
>
> I'd be grateful if you can please give me CMG's recommendation for
> lubricating the threads and O-rings on the CMG Ultras,
> and if possible what is the material that the O-rings?
>
> Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2003)

There seems to be another possibility to get the Nye lubes ( wich are used in SureFires)... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
Thinking of selling Nyogel Lube again?  /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------

